# Solved: connections tray icon showing wrong status



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello!
I am running Windows 7 64bit on a Toshiba laptop.
As you see in the attached photo, the connections information icon shows "wireless connections are available" status even though I am connected! I am connected via hotspot (with a program called Connectify) to another laptop which has wired connection. I have no problems with the connection itself, but only with that status icon's wrong display.

This happend after I installed software for a bluetooth usb adapter. I have searched the web for the same problem and tried the suggested fixes: uninstalled the software, uninstalled the network adapters (wired and wireless), deleted iconchache.db file but none worked for me.
This problem is really driving me nuts so I would appreciate any suggestions on how to fix it!

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There _are _several wireless networks available, including the one to which you are connected. If you don't want them to be detected you need to move away from them or remove or disable or switch off your wireless adapter.

I'm wondering if you are actually being bothered by the yellow blotch rather than the wireless networks. I suspect that has something to do with the "Dial-up and VPN" or "Broadband Connection."


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply


> There _are _several wireless networks available, including the one to which you are connected. If you don't want them to be detected you need to move away from them or remove or disable or switch off your wireless adapter.


I have no problem with all those wireless networks. That is not the problem



> I'm wondering if you are actually being bothered by the yellow blotch rather than the wireless networks. I suspect that has something to do with the "Dial-up and VPN" or "Broadband Connection."


I am being bothered by the yellow blotch. When I am connected the icon should be those white bars in the triangle which means "wireless connected" (see the picture in below) and *not* the icon with the yellow blotch that means "wireless connections available".


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks very complicated. But you may sort it out like this. Open Network and sharing centre. Over on the left select "Manage wireless connections"
Right click and delete all burt the one you actually use to gain access to the internet.
You may find that the bar is all white, but if not, click it anf connect to the (hopefully) one remianing connection. Make sure, of the option is available, to click also, "automaticcally connect"


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

> Looks very complicated. But you may sort it out like this. Open Network and sharing centre. Over on the left select "Manage wireless connections"
> Right click and delete all burt the one you actually use to gain access to the internet.
> You may find that the bar is all white, but if not, click it anf connect to the (hopefully) one remianing connection. Make sure, of the option is available, to click also, "automaticcally connect"


On this laptop I access internet with ad-hoc connection through a program called Connectify - I am not actually using a wireless connection so there are no connections in the "Manage wireless connections" window = that is not the source of the problem then. 
Some of you will probably say: "ok, so there's the source of your problem with the icon..." - no, that is not the case because until the other day (until I installed that Bluesoleil Bluetooth software) the tray icon was "white bars" when I was connected to ad-hoc network (using connectify)...
I hope I am making sense


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You are making sense, but I think that the "available wireless connection" is a false lead. I think the yellow splotch indicates a possible problem with one of the connections, not necessarily the wireless. But, I don't know. I've never seen an explanation for what the different Windows 7 network icons and their variations are supposed to mean. Do you have a link to that info?


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't find a site that explains them all in one place so I cropped the pictures where each is shown. These are just for wireless!

legend:

1) wireless connections are available (not yet connected)
2) connected to a wireless network
3) limited or no connectivity
4) identifying connection / establishing connection
5) ad-hoc secure connection

mine is now 1) when it should be 2) because I am connected



> I think the yellow splotch indicates a possible problem with one of the connections, not necessarily the wireless.


possible problems with connection is icon 3)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you. I have no more ideas on this.


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bump!

Anybody else out there got some suggestions?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you sure that you are NOT mixing up the two different connections of "Bluetooth" and "Wireless NIC"?
On my laotop has both.


----------



## Maru1 (Sep 13, 2006)

The problem is resolved.
I think the problem was that Microsoft Virtual Miniport Adapter was disabled - that adapter controls ad-hoc connections.
Now I enabled it and the tray icon is showing correct status~

Thanks to all for trying to help!


----------

